# ok this one is real



## sanany (Oct 12, 2011)

I took this shot my self its an all black hen
I wanted to buy it but some one beat me to it


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

what breed is it... capuchines do not have featherd feet.. beautiful bird!


----------



## sanany (Oct 12, 2011)

I realy dont think it was a pure breed but could be a mix between jacobin
and some other breed but indeed it was a nice looking bird


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

looks sort of like an Indian fantasy pigeon, but the tail is hard to see what that looks like from the pic. I guess you did not ask what mix it was or breed?


----------



## nzpouter (Aug 20, 2011)

looks like a bokhara x....


----------



## dimerro (Nov 23, 2008)

http://www.pegasusloft.net/id23.htm


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

dimerro said:


> http://www.pegasusloft.net/id23.htm


well there ya go!... a saint.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

That's a very pretty bird. I haven't seen any black Saints yet, until now. Mostly whites and mottles it seems.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

There is an almond Saint baby for sale on Slobberknockers. ????????


----------

